# Universal Animal Pak



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Anyone used this product and/or can explain to me exactly what it is supposed to be? Seems just like a multivitamin to me, but I suspect its supposed to be more than that.


----------



## Musclehed (Feb 17, 2004)

This aint no multi vit, heres the advertising crap for those who don't know what this is 'supposed to do'. Who said supp companies exagerate

Congratulations. You are about to change your life. Animal Stak is the revolutionary new professional-strength anabolic formula designed to pack on mass faster and harder than ever before. "Animal"; an individual with raging focus or drive. "Stak": to arrange as to make a specific result happen. Each pak contains a unique "8-Stack-in-1" formula scientifically engineered to build muscle and prevent muscle wasting. With over twenty active ingredients, Animal Stak will help you increase your anabolic drive exponentially.

In short it will:

boost your testosterone levels naturally with the most powerful prohormones on the market;

increase growth hormone (GH) and IGH levels;

increase luteinizing hormone (LH) to push testosterone even higher;

block the conversion of testosterone to estrogen;

block the conversion of testosterone to dihydrotestosterone (DHT);

support your liver, the site of testosterone synthesis;

increase energy for animalistic performance in the gym; and

provide key vitamin and mineral support for your muscles.

Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 1 Pak

Servings Per Container: 21

Amount Per Serving:

Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid): 50mg

Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine HCl): 10mg

Calcium (as sulfate, phosphate): 200mg

Zinc (as picolinate): 15mg

Chromium (as picolinate): 100mcg

PROHORMONE COMPLEX:

19-Nor-5-Androstenedione: 100mg

5-Androxydiol: 100mg

Dehydroepiandrosterone: 50mg

LH BOOSTERS:

Tribulus Extract: 250mg

(stand. 20-29% steroidal saponins)

Acetyl-L-Carnitine: 250mg

L-Carnitine: 100mg

GROWTH HORMONE SECRETAGOGUES:

L-Arginine Pyroglutamate: 2.5g

L-Ornithine Alpha-Ketoglutarate: 1.3g

L-Taurine: 750mg

Colostrum (bovine): 250mg

ANTI-AROMATASE INHIBITORS:

Chrysin: 250mg

Kudzu Extract (isoflavones): 150mg

DHT BLOCKERS:

Beta Sitosterol: 250mg

Saw Palmetto (fruit): 200mg

Pygeum Africanum Hook f. (bark): 50mg

THERMOGENIC FACTORS:

Guarana Extract: 570mg

(standardized for 20-29% steroidal saponins)

Bitter Orange Extract: 500mg

(standardized for 4% synephrine)

Coleus Forskohlii Extract: 50mg

(standardized for 20% forskohlin)

LIVER DETOXIFIERS:

Lysolphosphatidylcholine: 100mg

Milk Thistle (seed): 75mg

Directions:

Take one pak daily, 45 minutes prior to exercise. Cycle this product for maximum results following a schedule of three weeks on and one week off. Do not take more than two paks in any 24 hour period.

Warnings:

This product contains steroid hormones that may cause breast enlargement, testicle shrinkage, and infertility in males and increased facial and body hair, voice deepening, and clitoral enlargement in females. Higher doses may increase these risks. If you are at risk for prostate or breast cancer you should not use this product. Consult a physician if you have, or have a family history of, prostate cancer, prostate enlargement, heart disease, low "good" cholesterol (HDL), or if you are using any other dietary supplement, prescription drug, or over-the-counter drug. Do not exceed recommended serving. Exceeding recommended serving may cause serious adverse health effects. Possible side effects include acne, hair loss, hair growth on the face (in women), aggressiveness, irritability, and increased levels of estrogen. Discontinue use and call a physician or licensed qualified health care professional immediately if you experience rapid heartbeat, dizziness, blurred vision, or other similar syptoms. Use of this product may be banned by some athletic associations. Athletes should consult with their sanctioning authority before use.

I have not tried this myself, but I have to admit the website of there is pretty fun.

here is some reviews from 1fast400

'i don't know if i have gained a lot of muscle with this stuff but for me it's hard to tell cause i'm trying to get stronger but lose fat at the same time so it usually just evens out all the time, but i do know i have awesome pump in the gym and feel like i could lift anything with this and it kinda helps you recover and not get real sore throughout the exercise i didn't have any sides which i've heard this is just gyno in a can but i really don't believe that cause i had no testical shrinkage or anything'

'I used this stuff for 1 year.

If u want to stress your liver (and your bank account) do it with something that will put some extra pounds of muscle on u.

You know what I mean...'

'This is probably my favorite sup. I've ever used. I went from big to freaky(as per wife). It is a bit costly. But if you have the cash this is the shizznit'

'I have almost finished the stak now (only 2 more packs to go). So here we go:

PROS: No gyno whatsoever

Good strength gains all round (Compound lifts = approx + 10kg; Isolation exercises = approx + 5kg)

CONS:

Heart palpatations, inability to think, anxiety. I cannot figure this out, as i have taken much higher doses of gaurana than this before, and used to regularly do ECA's.

If taken on an empty stomach (as advised on tin) i got horrible sides - chronic diarrhea, and more pronounced heart palpatations, inability to think, anxiety.

Foul moods and sometimes uncontrollable anger over silly little things, resulting in a very stressed out feeling.

Chest pains after 2nd week ended, probably due to pent up aggression and stress.

Overall weight loss! of about 4 lbs (although i recon much of this was fat, as my definition improved). DHEA is known to do this.

To be fair though, this was my 1st attempt with prohormones, and i think i must be v. sensetive to them or something, so other people maybe fine with them. If i try them again in the future, i will get another product, as i think some of my probs were caused by other things in this stak.

I will review again 2 weks after i have finished the stak to see if any gyno occurs without PCT, and chest pains go away.'

Sorry I have no experience and simply copy and pasted but it looks interesting, worth a try but not at the top of my list

Let us know how you get on if you try it

'


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

Cheers mate. Its actually the animal 'pak' not 'stack' that I was asking about though - they are two different products. I think the pak is just a souped up multivitamin. I asked because one of our main suppliers has started stocking it and have offered it to us to stock - but I'm unsure of exactly what it is and if anyone would buy it.

The stak product looks much better - especially since it has DHT blockers in there to go with the prohormones. Unfortunately I doubt our suppliers will do that one as they (like most reputable UK distributors now) dont offer prohormone products anymore. We're down to our last prohormone product ourselves - mag 10 - but even that will be all gone soon. Sold our last ergopharm 1ad a few weeks ago... blub...


----------

